# [OT] Buscando ahora: Editor de texto

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, este tipo de post ya se hizo habitual en mi pero necesito realmente sus recomendaciones porque ya me esta resultando incomodo usar ciertas aplicaciones. Como editores de texto llevo como 5 años usando Bluefish y Nano, hacen una buena combinación, suelo programar web y el autocompletado de Bluefish me agrada bastante. Nano es sencillo y resalta sintaxis (ha ido mejorando en este aspecto pero aun falla) y tiene un menu que me recuerda las funciones interesantes.

Pero usar 2 editores no me parece lo mejor (sobre todo si uno es solo para una sola función) y quisiera saber si alguien sabe de un editor que haga todo esto:

- Resalte sintaxis de varios lenguajes.

- Autocompletado de instruciones en PHP y C al menos (son los que uso hoy día).

- Que sea usable en consola principalmente (me estoy desprendiendo mucho de los menús y eso, los atajos de teclado me gustan mucho (aunque la flag gpm no esta sobrada).

- Estoy planeando usar Latex entonces si facilita el uso mejor.

Creo que ya. Estaba leyendo el manual de Emacs y es interesante que tiene extensiones hasta para hacer café y algunas llaman mucho la atención  :Laughing:  pero llego a la sección de atajos de teclado y parece difícil hasta cerrarlo, por eso no me lo he instalado. Además no me ha quedado claro si puede autocompletar y resaltar sintaxis.

He pasado antes por Vim y no me gusta nada no comprendo porque la gente lo usa. Alguien ilumineme!!!!

----------

## chaim

Investiga más sobre vim, al principio es lioso, pero después es poderoso

----------

## natxoblogg

Yo hace tiempo me pase a emacs, la solución gnu 100% libre y más moldeable y configurable del mundo, tiene el mismo problema que el vi, los comandos tardaras una semanita para hacerte con ellos, pero una buena noticia, también los puedes configurar!!, además de que existen millones y millones de módulos para configurar, yo por ejemplo uso matlab y para los mFiles  uso emacs ya que tiene aplicaciones de reconocimiento de sintaxis y más para este tipo de archivos. Y un millón de cosas más. 

Y si estas harto de programar o te subes por las paredes, siempre puedes hacerle una visita al psicólogo que emacs incorpora con alt-x: doctor.

Una frikda!!

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Si bien el emacs tiene resaltado de código en multitud de lenguajes de programación, no he encontrado ninguna forma para autocompletado.

Es más, me pareció increíble cuando para programar Java con eclipse él sólo autocorregía el código.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Después de escribir este post voy a instalar emacs. Encontré en un post donde dicen que se configura el autocompletado.

Pero no entiendo bien la sintaxis de emacs, así que si me ayudan y me dicen que onda con esa configuración lo agradeceré. Ahora a aprender emacs.

Saludos.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

¿Dónde hay ese artículo de autocompletado en emacs? La verdad es que nunca lo he intentado, pero bueno ya que estamos jejeje.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Perdón, olvide ponerlo: http://cquispe.blogspot.com/2008/10/configurando-emacs-para-autocompletado.html

Hay muchos más en google, pero este fue el más sencillo (creo), no sé que tan bueno sea este autocompletado o sus alcances a diferentes lenguajes, si alguien descubre el hilo negro con esto, por favor explique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## natxoblogg

Existe el modulo de autocompletado en emacs???, pues claro que si!!, 

```
* app-emacs/mcomplete

     Available versions:  ~1.5

     Homepage:            http://homepage1.nifty.com/bmonkey/emacs/index-en.html http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/McompleteMode

     Description:         An improved interface to minibuffer completion
```

es un poco tedioso, pero funciona!!.

----------

## johpunk

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Investiga más sobre vim, al principio es lioso, pero después es poderoso

 

ni tan lioso, aunque tambien se puede usar gvim  :Very Happy:  una vez que dominas lo basico de este editor ya no quieres saber de mas ninguno   :Laughing: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues emacs no es tan complicado después de 3 minutos, no para uso básico de editar un archivo, claro que aun no sé todos sus atajos, pero creo que si me facilitará mucho la vida, yo inicie hace unos 6 años con Vim y nada más no pude... pase a nano que es bueno para texto pero hoy día no es productivo, ya no da de si, no es que sea malo, simplemente no da productividad.

Hasta el momento emacs me da incluso ventanas  :Very Happy:  creo que es para mi, lo estoy personalizando, no cierro el hilo porque seguro me surgirán mil preguntas en el proceso, aun no resuelvo lo del autocompletado. Por cierto, que usan para Latex yo me instalé Texlive, hay algo mejor para estas chunches??

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

app-xemacs/auctex

     Available versions:  1.47 ~1.51

     Homepage:            http://xemacs.org/

     Description:         Basic TeX/LaTeX support.

* app-xemacs/reftex

     Available versions:  1.34

     Homepage:            http://xemacs.org/

     Description:         Emacs support for LaTeX cross-references, citations..

Yo con el refrex tengo bastante. pero puedes probar co el otro a ver que tal.

----------

## Stolz

Por si aporta algo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola,

Pues con otras 2 preguntas:

1. Cómo puedo crear plantillas para emacs? no he encontrado una forma, aunque hay un paquete llamado templates que según reviso tiene algunas ya elaboradas.

2. Cuando hago M-x gnus abre GNUS, adicionalmente existe app-emacs/gnus, cual es la diferencia??? y sobre todo, alguien sabe como configurarlo, es bastante enredoso.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Tampoco se leer pdf's jejeje

----------

